# Rating Thread



## Adnan (Sep 19, 2008)

Rate this please


----------



## Evolutionary (Sep 20, 2008)

There is already a place like it here. So this place is pointless.

From EeveeSkitty


----------



## Adnan (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh, sorry.

Mods please lock this.


----------

